# which type of gold coating?



## airrat (Jun 16, 2005)

What type of gold coating do you all use/preferr to use.


----------



## airrat (Jun 16, 2005)

I do not like the 24k kits personally.  I rubbed the plating off mine within 1 week of use.

When someone is ordering a pen I usually let them know which one I reccommend.


----------



## Rifleman1776 (Jun 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by airrat_
> <br />I do not like the 24k kits personally.  I rubbed the plating off mine within 1 week of use.
> 
> When someone is ordering a pen I usually let them know which one I reccommend.



That's interesting. I have several 24K pens I use extensively and have seen no evidence of the plating wearing off. I do have a key ring pill bottle that I use daily with 24K and after months of use and abuse the plating did wear off of that. I know others reccomend upgrade gold or titanium for assuring a quality product. My approach now is 24K for Slimline pens in the $20-$30 price range and TN for Europeans and Barons priced at $35 and up. I didn't vote because none of the answers fit my situation.


----------



## dubdrvrkev (Jun 16, 2005)

My least favorite kits are gold, just a personal preference. I only make them because they sell pretty well, but when I do it is Ti for baron/jr gent, upgrade for cigars, and 24k for slimlines.


----------



## ed4copies (Jun 16, 2005)

Although I thought 10K was "permanent", recently a customer returned one that was completely worn off.  The customer in question is a truck driver by trade (local route) so he uses his pen a LOT and he admits to being less than user friendly!!!  The pen was about 6 months old.  

The vendor that sold me the pen kit says that this happens a few times in a year and they were excellent about providing a replacement.  I insisted to the customer that I would make him a replacement for free and it will be titanium so it CAN'T wear off.   This all happened about 2 weeks ago.  Today, he came in, picked up his replacement (TN for free) and ordered 7 more pens for the guys in his family-will order for the girls when he picks up and start on his wife's family thereafter.

ALL IS VERY WELL.  But, the kit is $2. more in titanium and TO ME, IT IS WORTH IT!!!


----------



## Rudy Vey (Jun 16, 2005)

The only "gold" plating that is nearly indestructible is Titanium Gold (a Titanium Nitride coating). All other (real) gold coatings will wear off over time  - some faster, some slower.


----------



## opfoto (Jun 16, 2005)

I have used only 24k gold for most SL's and Cigars made to date. But I have been watching these threads carefully as of late. So far I have been fortunate. No returns as of yet.


----------



## airrat (Jun 16, 2005)

Thanks for the responses so far.  Hoping to see more from others with their expierences.   I just redid a pen for one of the Doctors I work with.  Used the 24k slimline with a Medical clip.  Gave it to him a month ago and its worn off completely on the clip and center band.  Told him to let me have it back and would put a new kit on it and polish it back up.  Used a satin silver kit.  Looks better.


----------

